# how many inhale when they smoke cigars?



## tbone (Feb 11, 2005)

i know its a dumb question but my old lady says most dont(of course i do or i woudlnt be asking)i figure if this doesnt go my way(most inhale)no big deal,but if it does ill show her and give her my best smartass look !


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Nope


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

NO WAY Jose!


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Never

Did a long long time ago, "hack, caugh, spit" but broke the habit.

Have enjoyed cigars alot more since I stopped.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

If I do, it's by accident.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Not inhaling it! just a little bit through my nostril, just to recognized the cigars or brand. :w 


Salud!


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

tbone said:


> i know its a dumb question but my old lady says most dont(of course i do or i woudlnt be asking)i figure if this doesnt go my way(most inhale)no big deal,but if it does ill show her and give her my best smartass look !


I'm breaking myself of the habit actually. I'm almost off cigarettes completely and I inhale very rarely nowadays.

I think ultimately it is impossible not to inhale at ALL. But I also think it's possible to get by without inhaling 99.9% of the smoke. the other .1% is just taking a little in the nose, or simply on accident.

And honestly, the pain involved in inhaling a full-bodied cigar is a bit much. lol. However with mild cigars I do tend to want to inhale a bit more.

Your old lady I think, is right though.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

nope..never..and only a few times on accident (don't ever, ever sneeze while you have smoke in your mouth, or cough. Damn it hurts  ). I don't like it when my face turns green.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Jokieman said:


> I think ultimately it is impossible not to inhale at ALL. But I also think it's possible to get by without inhaling 99.9% of the smoke. the other .1% is just taking a little in the nose, or simply on accident.


I called that Cigar ID tag!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Nopers, been off cigarettes for almost 5 years. Last 2 years smoking stogies,traded up big time.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

not me either. almost completely done with cigs, too! it's been the hardest thing i've done in my life.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Never, ever, ever, ever.....did I say never! I like to take a good draw and let it out my nose, just to really get the flavors, but only 3-4 times per stick.


----------



## bulldawg (Jan 22, 2005)

ummmm, let's see, uh....NO


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Am a big sniffer through the nose. I exhale through the nose also, & French inhale smoke into my nose. I don't believe much smoke gets to my lungs though, cause I've inhaled a bit by accident before & boy, does it hurt!

I guess I'm just not sure.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

No. I like strong full flavor cigars and the smoke from these cigars will certaily hurt my throat and lungs. Your old lady knows what she's talking about.


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

No way, its like 2 1/2 cigarettes in one robusto...


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Sorry tbone...Looks like the Wife will win this one. I quit cigs 2 years ago and also quit inhaling. Just the flavors on the tongue and back taste buds is plenty for me :w


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Every once in a while I'll take in just a tiny bit. Mostly I try to circulate some into my nose because it helps to taste it.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Inhaled when I first switched off of cigarettes to them. It was a natural progression, I am sure I had stopped inhaling a long time before I realized it. Like others I will sometimes breathe smoke in through or out of my nose to further taste the best cigars.

-Matt-


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

When I was still smoking cigarettes I inhaled the smoked of the cigars. Now that I have quite smoking cancer sticks, I have alomst compleatly stoped inhaling the cigar smoke, except on accidents. I do how ever like to draw the smoke in and blow it out my nose just to get some of the subtleties of the smoke, but again that is only 1 or times per smoke.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Never inhaled, never will. I guess it's a cig smoker thing...

-Joe


----------



## Becca (Jan 28, 2005)

tbone said:


> i know its a dumb question but my old lady says most dont(of course i do or i woudlnt be asking)i figure if this doesnt go my way(most inhale)no big deal,but if it does ill show her and give her my best smartass look !


I have been known to inhale


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I was a two pack a day smoker in May of 2004, and stopped cold turkey that month, picked up a bunch of cigars, and never looked back. I never inhale the cigars, though, save for a bit to force through the nostrils, as it helps me appreciate the flavor a bit during the smoke. 
:w


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

No way dude. Never have on purpose. I quit smoking back in Sept last year too. Although I will say that I'm probably hooked on Nicotine again since I started smokin Cigars due to it being absorbed through the Mouth and Sinuses.


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

No, thank you. Though I was smoking a LGC Serie R on my neighbor's porch last Sunday and watched him inhale. He's fresh off cigarettes (well, most of the time) and wearing quite the nic patch. I recommended against this combination, but it was fun to watch.

-ts


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Hell naw! Once on a dare :r boy is that a story and by accident...


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Never... what would you want to do that for????


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Nope, also just by accident and it really is annoying


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Nope, I'm sure it will give you one hell of a buzz.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

If I inhaled I'd u and die and that's not a good thing!!


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Count me as a NO. Never inhaled, never smoked cigarettes either. I will exhale through the nose sometimes to get a different taste.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

Nope I don´t inhale, however I´m trying to quit a 10 year, pack a day habit of cigs. So far I´ve had 2 cigs and I´m on my 2nd stogie. I appreciate smoking as I do food now, it´s all in the taste.

Let´s say, a more refined approach to quitting, and loving every minute, however difficult it may seem sometimes.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

The women always win, dont they.

Inhaling cigar smoke is a scary idea to me. Just some exhale through nostrils as many others have said.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

don't inhale on purpose, but letting the smoke waft though upon the pallete and nostrils gives that extra punch with taste.....for me anyway.

:ms ncrm


----------



## MrsCigarLover (Feb 21, 2005)

*I don't inhale.

I do exhale through the nose every now and then with good cigars.*


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

i'll add a "no" although it hardly matters by now... have you told her she was right yet?


----------



## tbone (Feb 11, 2005)

i have not told her yet but in my defense i dont inhale like a cig. i inhale a small fraction of the smoke not all. i still think she wins though...oh well


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

coppertop said:


> nope..never..and only a few times on accident (don't ever, ever sneeze while you have smoke in your mouth, or cough. Damn it hurts  ). I don't like it when my face turns green.


LOL.. I bet that did hurt!! Maybe eef could have given your avatar a little more color :r

oh by the way, NO!!! Not at all! Did once on accident and I thought I was going to cough up a lung or something.


----------



## crazyguy117 (Mar 18, 2005)

I cant say i have ever inhaled a cigar. I dont even have an urge to try to inhale. I like to enjoy a smoke with out the harsh burn in my throat :tg .

NO THANKS! :tg


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

Not me.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

When I smoke, I blow most of the puffs out through my nose, like others, to taste the flavor a bit more. I do, however, inhale sometimes. Usually not a bona-fide full bodied smoke, but certainly a medium or mild smoke. My friend does the same. It's not like we inhale every single puff, just some of them. It definitely enhances the buzz......!!! 

Funny thing is, it doesn't seem to irritate my throat or lungs. (Maybe I'm just smoking good quality leaf!!  ) 

Note: When I quit smoking cigarettes, I inhaled almost every draw of the stogie. Big Mistake!! :hn Since then, it's just a few of the puffs from each one....like maybe 10 or so from each stick.

Now you can all officially label me as Captain Insano. :tpd:


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Uniputt said:


> When I smoke, I blow most of the puffs out through my nose, like others, to taste the flavor a bit more. I do, however, inhale sometimes. Usually not a bona-fide full bodied smoke, but certainly a medium or mild smoke. My friend does the same. It's not like we inhale every single puff, just some of them. It definitely enhances the buzz......!!!
> 
> Funny thing is, it doesn't seem to irritate my throat or lungs. (Maybe I'm just smoking good quality leaf!!  )
> 
> ...


I recently tried this, and I'm not really sure how anyone can bring the smoke back far enough to exhale through the nose, without it reaching the top of the lungs. While it's not a Full-on inhale. You're still getting a bit into the top most part of your lungs. At least that's the way it seems to me.

I might be doing something wrong though. I do know that when I don't at least get the smoke back to the larger tastebuds on my tongue at the back of my throat, I lose a LOT of the flavor and taste.


----------



## ProSpkr (Dec 25, 2004)

OK, have to add my two cents here: Never inhaled on purpose! Sends me into coughing fits like no other. On a side note, never smoked cigarettes, have been smoking cigars for 19 years now and think cigars are nothing short of nirvana!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

nope if I do my throat feels like cardboard the next day


----------



## tbone (Feb 11, 2005)

ok guys i took a little private poll in my head and there is no way my old lady is going to see this thread! :hn :c


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Jokieman said:


> I recently tried this, and I'm not really sure how anyone can bring the smoke back far enough to exhale through the nose, without it reaching the top of the lungs. While it's not a Full-on inhale. You're still getting a bit into the top most part of your lungs. At least that's the way it seems to me.


Unless your nose passage goes through your lungs you should not and do not inhale when you blow smoke through your nose.

Your doing something wrong. It's like riding a bike once you get it, it just happens naturally and should never even get that far back in your throat.
At least that's the way it is with me.


----------



## Cigar Chic (Feb 19, 2004)

Inhale - NO.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

INHALE, NO. LUNGS CAN'T TASTE, BACK OF MOUTH AND NOSE DO BOTH, TASTE AND SMELL, YUM :w


----------



## falconpunch99 (Feb 15, 2005)

I *do not* inhale, learned that the hard way. I do admit though it is funny to see someone brazenly take in a couple of puffs, then after the buzz goes away realize what a horrible decision that was. u


----------



## CDP II (Dec 30, 2004)

inhale = u 
i can't handle inhaling


----------



## oldgumby (Aug 4, 2004)

nope


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

If I do, it's entirely an accident--usually occuring on the golf course when I'm trying to putt with a cigar in my mouth. This typically leads to cough...cough...missed putt.


----------



## Wu9lf (Mar 23, 2005)

Nope, no inhale here


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

Yah, I'd imagine inhaling gars is just begging for cancer


----------



## tpntp (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm with the minority here.

Still smoking cigs so inhaling is more of a reflex then a planned event. I will usually inhale about one out of 10 puffs if I don't think about it, but find myself inhaling less and less as I tend to like stronger cigars. Sometimes I get that little tickle in the tummy and realize, "OOPS", gonna get green if I keep this up! lol

French inhales and exhales absolutely add another dimention to enjoying a good stick. No way I will quit that, but I am trying to wean myself from inhaling much more.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Never inhaled. I never liked cigarette smoke but some reason love cigars. Just can't inhale


----------



## LOKI (Feb 25, 2005)

never inhaled, cigar smoke that is, have been know to inhale other things lol


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

Damn hippies, Jerry's dead, get over it....


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

A big NO for me, I did try once or twice though yuck.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

tbone said:


> i know its a dumb question but my old lady says most dont(of course i do or i woudlnt be asking)i figure if this doesnt go my way(most inhale)no big deal,but if it does ill show her and give her my best smartass look !


Not a stupid question at all. I know some hardcore smokers who unbelievably inhale the whole cigar. I on the other hand only inhale maybe two or three times per cigar.


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

As someone who quit smoking cigarettes several times before quitting finally and eventually developing a taste for a decent cigar, I have inhaled cigars and fully understand why you shouldn't. With a cigarette the nicotine is brought in through the lungs along with all the other chemicals and addative (rumors of heroin and god knows what else). With a cigar the nicotine is taken in through the mouth, gently and in lower doses which is why you would *like* a cigar after lunch rather than *need* a *fix* as soon as you eat. I don't smoke when it's inconvenient, I smoke when it is relaxing. I used to enjoy about 5 cigarettes a day while smoking 30. I enjoy nearly all of my cigars.


----------



## cosner63 (Sep 8, 2005)

Not me....no way!


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

I immediately know when I have. Don't find it ejoyalbe at all. u


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Never inhale purposefully, but usually can't help take in a little while savoring the aroma.


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

Every once in a while I'll suck in a lungful - habit of being a cigarette smoker. But I've learned to just let it roll around before I exhale. Sometimes I'll blow it out through the nose, that opens up a whole new round of flavors. It really is a whole new experience.


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

TTgirl said:


> Every once in a while I'll suck in a lungful - habit of being a cigarette smoker. But I've learned to just let it roll around before I exhale. Sometimes I'll blow it out through the nose, that opens up a whole new round of flavors. It really is a whole new experience.


Good girl! You will really miss out if you DON'T let it out through the nose sometimes.

I cannot inhale...it kills me.

My father, on the other hand, does inhale them. He smokes cigarettes and cigars, and to be quite honest, I think he just likes the cigars because they last longer! hah


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

CigarHoss said:


> Good girl! You will really miss out if you DON'T let it out through the nose sometimes.
> 
> I cannot inhale...it kills me.
> 
> My father, on the other hand, does inhale them. He smokes cigarettes and cigars, and to be quite honest, I think he just likes the cigars because they last longer! hah


I've always had everyone tell me not to inhale because it'll make me sick. I guess it all depends on your tolerance. I'll have to try it when I'm alone, so I don't go puking in front of anyone. :r


----------



## w724y (Sep 24, 2005)

once in a long while at the intial hit I'll take a light inhale.


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

I smoke cigars for the taste.

No reason to inhale.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i cannot even imagine inhaling them..


----------



## pierce652 (Apr 1, 2005)

Nope, unless by accident.


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, I attribute cigars to kicking my smoking habit. I learned that it hurt alot more when inhaling a cigar. Used to have a thompson in the morning and wouldn't want a cigarette, after awhile I stopped wanting them completely.


----------



## Gurkha (Oct 1, 2005)

Gag choke...

I never intentionally inhale, but usually wind up inhaling a bit of leftover smoke. 

I have a friend who inhales cigars, I figure his lungs must look like roofing tar.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Never inhale purposefully, but usually can't help take in a little while savoring the aroma.


I do the same thing-usually one draw off of a cigar I inhale a little of the smoke. No way could I inhale every time!


----------



## Syvman (Sep 7, 2005)

Every once in a while - if I know it's a MILD smoke that won't make me keel over coughing... Being a reformed cigarette smoker, I sometimes "forget"... And by habit, I inhale. If it's a really strong cigar, it usually hurts pretty bad.  
But I've found that with milder cigars, inhaling offers a different taste spectrum... But as far as inhaling on EVERY draw - no way. MAYBE once or twice per mild cigar, but that's it.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Tried inhaling a few times.....in a word TERRIBLE ! u


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

Your chances of having a stogie-filled cancer -free life, are greatly increased if you never inhale!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Inhaling not for me.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

you may as well but a cigar band around your muffler and suck :hn


----------



## platinum321 (Aug 23, 2006)

Definitely inhale not so much with the stronger ones however. I am with the Native Americans on this one. 

I imagine my lungs look like roofing tar by now.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

If it made my hair grow back I might inhale, otherwise no way.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Cigars are not meant to be inhaled. Period.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

moki said:


> Cigars are not meant to be inhaled. Period.


moki, in one of the two DVDs that came in the Forbidden X set last year (or maybe the year before) there's a scene where Carlos is trying different wrappers on a cigar. At one point, he draws on the cigar and then blows huge volumes of smoke out his nose. Do you imagine he inhaled, or did that all manage to stay in his mouth/throat/nose (I really wouldn't know because I can't do the "blow out your nose without inhaling" thing).

In either case, I was struck by how unpleasant it looked. After that, he wafted the smoke in the air back towards his face/nose. Obviously just trying to really get the taste of it, but...


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

mmblz said:


> moki, in one of the two DVDs that came in the Forbidden X set last year (or maybe the year before) there's a scene where Carlos is trying different wrappers on a cigar. At one point, he draws on the cigar and then blows huge volumes of smoke out his nose. Do you imagine he inhaled, or did that all manage to stay in his mouth/throat/nose (I really wouldn't know because I can't do the "blow out your nose without inhaling" thing).
> 
> In either case, I was struck by how unpleasant it looked. After that, he wafted the smoke in the air back towards his face/nose. Obviously just trying to really get the taste of it, but...


I think he could have done that without inhaling. I can blow out of my nose almost, if not all, of the smoke I get from a draw without inhaling any smoke. It just passes thorugh the back of my throat and up the nose, but never goes down to the lungs. Of course passing so much smoke through the nose can also hurt a little bit. Its just a matter of practice, but alot harder if you are used to inhaling cigarrettes.


----------



## Sturat (May 7, 2006)

No, not for me. :hn


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Nope


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I NEVER inhale (on purpose) I will snork once or twice a cigar though to get a huge amount of flavor. 

(snork = in the mouth, out the nose, never to the lungs)


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I was surpised to see how many folks inhaled (in another more recent thread). I'm a snorker - that's where the flavor is for me - but I couldn't approach the volume (or appearance) of smoke with a snork compared to a moderate inhale.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

I guess I'm a wuss:hn! I never had a problem giving up smoking cigs as a teenager (when caught by my father), because I could not inhale without coughing half a lung. Haven't even tried it with a cigar, I know there's no way! I do, however, on an ocassion, exhale part of the smoke in my mouth thru my nose, to get a different flavor profile.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

mmblz said:


> moki, in one of the two DVDs that came in the Forbidden X set last year (or maybe the year before) there's a scene where Carlos is trying different wrappers on a cigar. At one point, he draws on the cigar and then blows huge volumes of smoke out his nose. Do you imagine he inhaled, or did that all manage to stay in his mouth/throat/nose (I really wouldn't know because I can't do the "blow out your nose without inhaling" thing).
> 
> In either case, I was struck by how unpleasant it looked. After that, he wafted the smoke in the air back towards his face/nose. Obviously just trying to really get the taste of it, but...


I don't inhale but can snork the whole draw through the nose. I can do this but it is only pleasant with an aged smoke. Otherwise, it burns too much.

:ms NCRM


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I almost never inhale when ever I get the urge and do it it seems to make the cigar tast like crap. Yuck. A big no.


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Bobb said:


> I NEVER inhale (on purpose) I will snork once or twice a cigar though to get a huge amount of flavor.
> 
> (snork = in the mouth, out the nose, never to the lungs)


For fun tonight I decided to try a snork. OUCH. That burned.

Of course, that means I'll have to try it again. I'm an idiot like that.


----------



## ronschae4 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hats off to you hard-core inhalers... you're made of tougher stuff than me. Period!


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

ronschae4 said:


> Hats off to you hard-core inhalers... you're made of tougher stuff than me. Period!


They're not tougher unless they outlive us non-inhalers.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Maybe to the throat on occasion but not like cigarettes


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't inhale. I can't inhale did it once by accident and thought I was going to die. So yea a big no on that one.


----------



## platinum321 (Aug 23, 2006)

WillyGT said:


> I think he could have done that without inhaling. I can blow out of my nose almost, if not all, of the smoke I get from a draw without inhaling any smoke. It just passes thorugh the back of my throat and up the nose, but never goes down to the lungs. Of course passing so much smoke through the nose can also hurt a little bit. Its just a matter of practice, but alot harder if you are used to inhaling cigarrettes.


I would say that if the man blew a huge cloud out his nose he must have inhaled. Anytime I blow smoke out my nose I have to inhale. I can not get smoke out my nose without doing so. I know that Didjeridu players can inhale and exhale at same time but that still uses there lungs as a baffle to bring in the air. I cannot get the smoke out my nose without first getting it in the bellow "lung" so that I can compress the smoke outward.

I think unless they know a special trick that anytime you blow smoke out your nose you have previously inhaled. I think they are kidding themselves it they blow smoke out there nose and think that they have not inhaled it first.

If it is possible than I would love to know how.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

platinum321 said:


> I think unless they know a special trick that anytime you blow smoke out your nose you have previously inhaled. I think they are kidding themselves it they blow smoke out there nose and think that they have not inhaled it first.
> 
> If it is possible than I would love to know how.


I can do this for real [youre obviously gonna have to trust me lol ] but the way i do it is to draw the smoke into my mouth, compress my mouth as if i were going to blow it out of my mouth, but keep your mouth closed. this forces the smoke back. whilst doing this youve also got to exhale through your nose, the clean air from your lungs will mix with the smoke at the top of your throat and come out your nose!


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

platinum321 said:


> I would say that if the man blew a huge cloud out his nose he must have inhaled. Anytime I blow smoke out my nose I have to inhale. I can not get smoke out my nose without doing so. I know that Didjeridu players can inhale and exhale at same time but that still uses there lungs as a baffle to bring in the air. I cannot get the smoke out my nose without first getting it in the bellow "lung" so that I can compress the smoke outward.
> 
> I think unless they know a special trick that anytime you blow smoke out your nose you have previously inhaled. I think they are kidding themselves it they blow smoke out there nose and think that they have not inhaled it first.
> 
> If it is possible than I would love to know how.


It's pretty easy. Do a normal draw to get the smoke in your mouth. To be sure you're doing it right, just exhale a bit through the nose, and if it's just in your mouth, you won't have any come out. This just establishes the base-line.

After doing the same draw to get it into your mouth, after you've stopped the draw, you just move your throat muscles around a bit, trying to widen your throat (it's hard to explain, but you'll know what I mean when you do it right). It's basically almost like you're trying to swallow. That will get the smoke in the back of your throat.

Then you exhale through your nose, and hope it doesn't burn to hell. And you've just snorked without inhaling it.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

platinum321 said:


> I think unless they know a special trick that anytime you blow smoke out your nose you have previously inhaled. I think they are kidding themselves it they blow smoke out there nose and think that they have not inhaled it first.
> 
> If it is possible than I would love to know how.


I am not kidding myself. I do not inhale(I would cough up a lung if I did). drawfour has got it! And it is very simple.  When you have a mouthfull of smoke, with your mouth closed, make a sound like hmmmm and the smoke will escape through the nose. Do not breath in!!!  After some practice, you can control the volume of smoke that escapes that way, avoiding the burn drawfour speaks of. With a good aged smoke, there is no burn at all. :w

:ms NCRM


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> I am not kidding myself. I do not inhale(I would cough up a lung if I did). drawfour has got it! And it is very simple.  When you have a mouthfull of smoke, with your mouth closed, make a sound like hmmmm and the smoke will escape through the nose. Do not breath in!!!  After some practice, you can control the volume of smoke that escapes that way, avoiding the burn drawfour speaks of. With a good aged smoke, there is no burn at all. :w
> 
> :ms NCRM


Yeah I've not been good at controlling the amount so far, but practice makes perfect, rght? I did have a super mild smoke (don't remember what it was, it was one of those flavored ones though) the other day and there was 0 burn. I also snorked some pipe tobacco and again there was no burn.

My palette is still trying to adjust (I've never smoked anything before except some cigarettes I sneaked when I was about 5), so this is an interesting experiment -- trying to taste the flavors through the tobacco.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> ...drawfour has got it! And it is very simple.  When you have a mouthfull of smoke, with your mouth closed, make a sound like hmmmm and the smoke will escape through the nose. Do not breath in!!!  After some practice, you can control the volume of smoke that escapes that way, avoiding the burn drawfour speaks of. With a good aged smoke, there is no burn at all. :w
> 
> :ms NCRM


:tpd: Yes, this is snorking described. Newguy snork hazards include:

1. the accidental mid-snork backwash inhalation (penalty - gagging and drooling)

2. allowing any breath to enter your mouth mid-snork (penalty - same)

3. the accidental smoke-swallow (penalty - gagging, nausea, maybe a little yakking... it's all bad)

I think almost all the good of a cigar is revealed with the nasal exhale, or snork. With experience it also seems a good, quick and painless indicator of cigar strength (for me, anyhow).

Do you inhaler people feel like you get more *flavor* from an inhale, or just *more punch* from the nicotine?


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't inhale ... that woudl be bad


----------



## platinum321 (Aug 23, 2006)

drawfour said:


> Yeah I've not been good at controlling the amount so far, but practice makes perfect, rght? I did have a super mild smoke (don't remember what it was, it was one of those flavored ones though) the other day and there was 0 burn. I also snorked some pipe tobacco and again there was no burn.
> 
> My palette is still trying to adjust (I've never smoked anything before except some cigarettes I sneaked when I was about 5), so this is an interesting experiment -- trying to taste the flavors through the tobacco.


Hey you know what that works. I will try it more often as I find that it works to get more taste without inhaling. However I can never see me not inhaling to some degree.


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

no I don't inhale....if i did I would turn green and keel over.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

I inhaled a chocolate pie last night according to my wife.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Gonna bump this one back up see what all the new people like me will say.

I am gonna go against the flow. I do inhale some. I was never a cigarette smoker and my average on cigars is about 1.5 a week. It does not make me ill or dizzy.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I do not inhale :2


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

No... Atleast I try not to:tu


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a couple of times on accident, it was not a pleasurable experience by any menas. Why some one would want to do it regularly is beyond me. Then again I never really smoked cigarettes either. 

"I didn't inhale." And I still don't. :2


----------



## InBetweenTheLines (Jul 13, 2008)

NOT me


----------



## foureyedgeek (Jul 25, 2008)

Mark me down as "don't inhale".


----------



## Beer Doctor (Jul 31, 2007)

I've never inhaled on purpose. Even when I used to smoke cigs I'd never inhale. When I give cigars out to people who've never smoked before my only advice is to NOT INHALE and my reasoning is "that'll kill you."


----------



## Grumpy Dano (Jul 22, 2008)

Nope..not me either....


----------



## ryansallee (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't; one time I inhaled accidentally and it was horrible.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

NC's NO


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

No inhaling here.

Played golf with a guy in his 70's that inhaled (2) TTT's during an 18 hole round. 

Said he's been doing it for years.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Beer Doctor said:


> I've never inhaled on purpose. Even when I used to smoke cigs I'd never inhale. When I give cigars out to people who've never smoked before my only advice is to NOT INHALE and my reasoning is "that'll kill you."


But you definitely inhale some second-hand smoke so if you are scared shouldn't you avoid cigars and smoking altogether? I just think it is a bit alarmist to think that inhaling a little for a casual smoker is a death sentence.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

I do NOT inhale. No need to take it into my lungs... all the flavor and enjoyment for me is on the palate. :ss


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

NO!


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

I don't


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I don't inhale and I fail to see how that would improve the experience because I did it once and thought I would die. In fact I'm fairly sure I did die the only time I inhaled.


----------



## Beer Doctor (Jul 31, 2007)

Rolando said:


> But you definitely inhale some second-hand smoke so if you are scared shouldn't you avoid cigars and smoking altogether? I just think it is a bit alarmist to think that inhaling a little for a casual smoker is a death sentence.


 I never said anything about being scared. I'm not scared about second hand smoke. I smoke cigars for the flavor, like everyone. I don't need to inhale to taste the cigar. I blow it through my nose but don't inhale. If any second hand smoke gets into my lungs then so be it. I choose not to directly inhale the smoke. My personal preference. I like to encourage people to smoke cigars and IMHO you don't need to inhale to taste a cigar. If a non-smoker trys a cigar and inhales they are going to be hurting and then their cigar experience will be marred. My "that'll kill ya" comment is tongue and cheek but you can't deny the fact that inhaling a cigar is much less healthy than not inhaling. If a cigar smoker wants to inhale then by all means inhale. I don't.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Inhale no never bad idea


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I was at your funeral. There was a good turn-out.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

> a non-smoker trys a cigar and inhales they are going to be hurting and then their cigar experience will be marred.


I am pretty close to being a non-smoker and it doesn't bother me in the least. I am not inhaling every puff but I do draw a few in.


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

no I will on the occasional cigarillo though.


----------



## Beer Doctor (Jul 31, 2007)

Rolando said:


> I am pretty close to being a non-smoker and it doesn't bother me in the least. I am not inhaling every puff but I do draw a few in.


If inhaling adds to your cigar experience then more power to you :tu.

I was a little ambiguous when I used non-smoker. I meant someone who's never tried a cigar. IMO, most first time cigar smokers without a history of tobacco would have their cigar experience marred by inhaling. I'm just trying to maximize the conversion to the darkside in the best way I know how:tu.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

[BLECK] No! As a non-smoker my machismo isn't always enough to keep the nicotine buzz at bay, God forbid I inhale.


----------



## skullnrose (Feb 18, 2007)

No I don't inhale but I like to smell the exhaled smoke.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

skullnrose said:


> No I don't inhale but I like to smell the exhaled smoke.


Pssst. It is the same smoke. If none of it passes through your lungs no filtration has taken place. Well except for the little you might push back through your nose.


----------



## AZrider (Aug 12, 2008)

Nope. Sometimes I breathe some in by mistake and there's the second hand smoke I'm breathing but that's nothing like a deeply drawn inhalation. 

I used to smoke cigarettes, a pack and a half a day, and inhaling was more the means to a quick nicotine hit. That's really all cigarettes are for. Inhaling is, in my opinion, a behavior more about nicotine consumption and less about flavor and appreciation. That's okay; I was a raving nicotine junkie for years and unapologetic about it, but I'm happier now with this milder, lower level of addiction. Although; there is that damn slope.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

AZrider said:


> Inhaling is, in my opinion, a behavior more about nicotine consumption and less about flavor and appreciation.


Oh no doubt. I like a little nicotine.


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

No never with cigars, just wi cigs.


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

platinum321 said:


> I would say that if the man blew a huge cloud out his nose he must have inhaled. Anytime I blow smoke out my nose I have to inhale. I can not get smoke out my nose without doing so. I know that Didjeridu players can inhale and exhale at same time but that still uses there lungs as a baffle to bring in the air. I cannot get the smoke out my nose without first getting it in the bellow "lung" so that I can compress the smoke outward.
> 
> I think unless they know a special trick that anytime you blow smoke out your nose you have previously inhaled. I think they are kidding themselves it they blow smoke out there nose and think that they have not inhaled it first.
> 
> If it is possible than I would love to know how.


I can and do play the dijeridu and the mouth & Cheeks are used as a baffle not the lungs, this is opposite to what we are trying to do (in through the nose out through the mouth).

You can definitely Snork without inhaling, I will try to explain how I do it. Keep the last bit of Smoke in your mouth close your lips and while slowly exhaling through your nose move your tounge across the top of your mouth (Just like you do when you swallow) the smoke will exit through your nose and not go down your throat (To your Stomach) as long as you are exhaling through your nose.... It does burn a bit but gets better with time, I imagine you can do this with a mouth full of smoke, but that makes my throat burn thinking about it.

Inhale = No Way!


----------



## WillieDiesel (Jul 3, 2008)

I dont inhale but i have once or twice but only by accident.:ss


----------



## Fritz (Aug 18, 2008)

I inhaled on my first cigar and thought they were the worst things in the world. Luckily I found out you weren't supposed to inhale and gave it another try. :ss


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

I dont inhale regular cigars...I just cant do it but when Im with my friends and they give me backwoods I'll occasionally inhale them but I cant do it all the time


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Don't inhale, but I do blow smoke out the nose.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I never inhale. I don't see the need.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I don't inhale. I didn't even inhale when I had a brief flirtation with cigarettes about 25 years ago.


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

I do not inhale or have relations with my cigars....or did I.:r


----------



## BlackIrish (Jul 29, 2008)

Nope, but I will exhale through my nose from time to time, to get the full flavor. Doesn't hold any appeal for me.


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

I said this once before it may have been in this thread a while back.
Not inhaling is like just swishing your scotch around your mouth and spitting it out. Are you really drinking if you do that?

I am trying to stop inhaling and learn to "Snork". If I would quit the cigarettes I might be able to taste the cigar.


----------



## TDIvey (Mar 2, 2008)

I inhale some times to the point that I can draw the smoke partially down my throat so that I can exhale a good amount of smoke thru the nasal cavity to pick up on smells that you wouldn't otherwise - it's a random action, not every drag of the cigar, maybe every 10th to measure the strength & power of the smoke.


----------



## gene (Mar 15, 2007)

I used to when I was stopping cigarettes and that lasted for about a year. Decided what was the use inhaling cigars since it was probably worse for me than cigarettes so I have quit doing that 1 year ago. If I try to now it's by accident and I pay for it.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

kgraybill said:


> I said this once before it may have been in this thread a while back.
> Not inhaling is like just swishing your scotch around your mouth and spitting it out. Are you really drinking if you do that?


See now that is my take on it too. It is part of the experience. Again it is not like you inhale on every draw... maybe 6 times over the course of an entire cigar. I'd rather be slightly accustomed to it than suffer like some of the accidental inhalers do.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Pipe&Cigar said:


> I can and do play the dijeridu and the mouth & Cheeks are used as a baffle not the lungs, this is opposite to what we are trying to do (in through the nose out through the mouth).
> 
> You can definitely Snork without inhaling, I will try to explain how I do it. Keep the last bit of Smoke in your mouth close your lips and while slowly exhaling through your nose move your tounge across the top of your mouth (Just like you do when you swallow) the smoke will exit through your nose and not go down your throat (To your Stomach) as long as you are exhaling through your nose.... It does burn a bit but gets better with time, I imagine you can do this with a mouth full of smoke, but that makes my throat burn thinking about it.
> 
> Inhale = No Way!


Not a bad description. That's more or less how I learned to do it.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

kgraybill said:


> I said this once before it may have been in this thread a while back.
> Not inhaling is like just swishing your scotch around your mouth and spitting it out. Are you really drinking if you do that?


I don't fully understand your logic. Inhaling into the lungs offers nothing, truly. In the mouth and out the nose, is all you need. Scotch (booze) is a different story, you taste it AND ingest it because you ain't gonna get hammered by spitting it out.

Smokers, help me out... why do you need to inhale it? More nic buzz?


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Nope, I don't inhale. I do enjoy retrohaling through my nasal passages though.
Scott


----------



## dartplayer1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Never see the above post


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

No way!!! the only thing I do every now ans then is pass the smoke from my mouth, out my nose.


----------



## FireyLass (Nov 19, 2009)

No thank you to inhaling cigars. I puff and that's it. I have experimented with inhaling and it makes me sick to the stomach, and I hear it is worse than inhaling cigarettes so again no thanks.


----------



## JP_26 (Dec 29, 2008)

Never


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Inhale, Never. Retrohale yes, at least a few times with every gar I smoke.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Puff....no inhale


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Like the vast majority here, I Puff and retrohale every few puffs.


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

I like to inhale a very little amount of smoke every couple puffs. Never enough to make me cough or like I was smoking a cigarette


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Honest truth cigs killed me it's just a matter of time, I now have been off them around nine months or so. I smoke lots of small ring gauge throughout the day and of those I inhale 50/50 Now on my usually corona and up I inhale maybe 10/20 percent.

I need to stop it, damn brain is still trained on the cigs! Trust me if you are smoking cigs quit!!! Please I'm begging you!


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

prolly inhale about 10% of the smoke per puff


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

when im working with my hands i just keep it in my mouth and forget its there when breathing, so either i get some through the mouth or up the nose from the lit end.


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

This thread got back life after over a year! And no.... No inhaling for 
me...


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

No intentional inhaling here...


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

Never!! But I do blow some smoke out through my nose while smoking, it gives a new set of flavors to enjoy, and if a cigar is a bit young, you find out pretty quick!!


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Honest truth cigs killed me it's just a matter of time, I now have been off them around nine months or so. I smoke lots of small ring gauge throughout the day and of those I inhale 50/50 Now on my usually corona and up I inhale maybe 10/20 percent.
> 
> I need to stop it, damn brain is still trained on the cigs! Trust me if you are smoking cigs quit!!! Please I'm begging you!


Smelvis, i hate to hear this. I am only assuming here, but from what you are implying its NOT good. i will send up a prayer for you.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Not this white boy...


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

Nope, not on purpose. If I inhale too much on accident, I'll get a sickly feeling in my stomach


----------



## Sirhuffsalot (May 8, 2009)

I think that`ll kill ya, 
(or at least make you feel like you are dying)

Only on accident and then I pay for it.

Cheers,
Randall


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

Never inhale but I do retrohale. Only ever inhaled on accident.


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

im trying to avoid lung cancer!!! my health insurance only covers the mouth lol jk jk i dont have insurance lol


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Here's an old poll of how we smoke...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...king-style-best-technique-your-enjoyment.html


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I used to inhale entire cigars... but then I quit cigs and only inhale every once in a blue moon if it's a light enough stick, but really i try not to. And Dave man, I hope you're ok dude. Please be ok!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

I do once and a while. I try not too, but it's a force of habit.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

0% thru the mouth.
But I do french inhale a bit thru my nose to smell the smoke. Maybe 20%.
And if the cigar is not too strong, I usually snork it once.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

No, at least not on purpose.

Best regards, tony


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

Man, talk about a Threadosaurus! 

I used to inhale, but I don't anymore. It was sort of an accident. I was coming off a 2-week bout of bronchitis, and wanted a cigar so bad I couldn't wait any longer. I knew that inhaling would probably kill me, so I just puffed away and it opened up a whole new aspect of cigars. By not inhaling, I found I was able to enjoy the fuller-bodies cigars that I would never be able to inhale, even without the bronchitis. Now, if I have a really, really mild cigar, I might inhale one very small puff, but even that has become rare, maybe one puff out of 20 cigars, and I usually end up regretting it.


----------



## warcollapse (Jun 1, 2009)

I never inhale by mouth, but the ocassional french inhale happens when I'm smoking something I really enjoy the smell of. It happens more when I smoke aromatics in my pipes.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

I personally don't inhale.


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

I have inhaled twice, both times it was an accident. The first time I thought I'd die because my throat sort of closed and my nose filled with smoke in a most unpleasant way. The second time, I just inhaled and realized that twenty-five years of cigarettes had left me with a need to always think about what I'm doing when I light a cigar.

Your lungs have no sense of taste or smell. A little exhale through the nose sometimes helps with tasting.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Honest truth cigs killed me it's just a matter of time, I now have been off them around nine months or so. I smoke lots of small ring gauge throughout the day and of those I inhale 50/50 Now on my usually corona and up I inhale maybe 10/20 percent.
> 
> I need to stop it, damn brain is still trained on the cigs! Trust me if you are smoking cigs quit!!! Please I'm begging you!


I used to smoke cigs but quit with the assistance of snus (pronounced snoose), which is kind of like Skoal bandits you put in your mouth and also a little dry (nasal) snuff. If you feel like reaching for a cigarette, take a sniff of some nasal snuff and you won't want any nicotine...at all....for a while!! hahaha

Congrats on the nine months off cigs. It does get easier, I promise.

and... I don't inhale cigars on purpose. I do retrohale but not the classic inhalation.


----------



## beans&tobacco! (Nov 20, 2009)

the last time i did that i got high on nicotine and coughed for like 2 minutes,
you inhale often?!


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

I never knew it had a name, but I French Inhale while smoking a cigar.

_The French inhale is a trick one can perform while smoking. One takes a deep drag, then while the mouth is open and the jaw is slowly closed to force the smoke out, one inhales through the nose, thus inhaling the smoke drifting from the mouth._


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

No inhaling here. I kinda thnk I'd die on the spot.


----------



## jeff_connors (Mar 20, 2009)

If I'm evey in the mood to power hurle I'll light up a joya de nicargua A and inhale the whole thing....sounds like cigar smoker sucide to me....
Iv seen bogart smoking cigars in the Maltese falcon..inhaling ....but that is bogart


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Used to inhale when I smoked the Capone's, but never with a large ring cigar! Our neighbor came over the other night looking for cigarettes. Told her I had none and then she asked for a cigar so I gave her a small ring gauged cigar I got with an order from CI once. One puff and she turned green and went home. I don't think she'll be mooching any more smokes from me!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

There isn't much I don't do with a cigar. I inhale every now and again as well as snork, spit, slobber and sometimes even puff on them.


----------



## jeff_connors (Mar 20, 2009)

Cigary said:


> . I inhale every now and again as well as snork, spit, slobber and sometimes even puff on them.


Is a "That what she said" warranted here?


----------



## bigduffone (Nov 24, 2009)

Since I quit smoking Marlboro and non filtered Camels, I do occasionaly inhale a cigar with no problem including Cain, Joya De Nicaragua A, Padilla Dominus and others.


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

Good heavens no.Cigarettes were bad enough when I smoked them years ago.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Desi Arnaz inhaled...that's what killed him.

There ain't no taste buds in yer lungs.


----------



## kid smoker (Oct 13, 2009)

If you don't inhale a little bit every now and then you don't love 'em.


----------



## ctaylor (Oct 28, 2009)

I never intend on inhaling, it happens some times though.


----------



## SmokinJake (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm kinda shocked that more don't inhale. I usually do but not always, just depends on the cigar. Cheap cigars yes...usually inhale. Better cigars, some inhale, but not as often. I guess it's just a matter of preference.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Never but it happens when I get to do something. If I inhale too much on accident I feel like I am getting high and get all dizzy. I do not like that feeling at all.


----------



## confednet (Jan 8, 2010)

I inhale a little amount of smoke every 2 to 3 puffs.


----------



## Padron (Dec 20, 2009)

I try not to. It doesn't add to the flavor, but the recovery time can sure take away from the experience. For those that can, more power to ya!


----------



## necrozen (Dec 28, 2009)

Occasionally, just a small percentage of the smoke. Like as I am letting it out, I might grab that last 5% and pull it back down. But I only do that like 3 times during the entire cigar.


----------

